# Cruze LS - Timing belt - discrepancy for price / parts at different dealers



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know about the prices for this R&R, but the last place I'd go to have it done is dealer number 1 (boy, there's an oxymoron!). What other repairs have they done on your Cruze?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm sure a independent chevy repair shop will do it with OEM parts for less with a good warranty. Or buy the parts online and just pay the labor


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

What I need to know is if anyone else has had this work performed and what parts were replaced at what cost. Considering the miles I put on the car I assume not many have been replaced yet on the Cruze, thus I really do not want a independent mechanic to be doing it for the first time on my car...

Burt


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Even at the dealers when it comes to Cruzes your the first for everything but if you want the dealer to do it. you'll need belt, tensioner that's all. The pulley and front main seal should also be replaced since it's going to be off.. Buy the parts from rockauto whatever dealer do it as labor only.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

SneakerFix said:


> Even at the dealers when it comes to Cruzes your the first for everything but if you want the dealer to do it. you'll need belt, tensioner that's all. The pulley and front main seal should also be replaced since it's going to be off.. Buy the parts from rockauto whatever dealer do it as labor only.


This is the problem....... there is a discrepancy with the labour time!

Parts cost is not my concern.

Burt


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

You should only be charged for the timing belt labor you shouldnt be charged any extra to replace the tensioner, any pulleys or to replace the serp belt since the tech is allready in the area. Obviously you will have to pay for the parts. Like I said just dont let them charge you any extra then timing belt labor.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

OK, maybe I was unclear in my initial request for info.....

Rephrase the question:

What is required to replace the timing belt - just the belt or should it include the tensioner and idler pullies?

And how many hours of labour does this require by the "book" ? (not interested in how long it would take a backyard or non-GM mechanic to do it)

Thanks,
Burt


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The tensioner and idler pulleys aren't "required" but they should be done with the timing belt. Not sure about the official labor time.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

This will help you https://www.alldatadiy.com/buy/index.html

Since you already found two lower rates why not just go to one of those?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

This will help you https://www.alldatadiy.com/buy/index.html

Since you already found two lower rates why not just go to one of those? 

Youll need t-belt and tensioner. All else is recommended belt pulley main seal


----------

